# Juliet’s kidding thread



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

So Juliet’s due date is getting closer and closer and I thought I should start a kidding thread awhile. 
She had two breeding dates making her due either October 15 or October 20 but from the looks of her I’d say October 15.
I hope for three or four and can barely contain my excitement. This is her second kidding and she had three last time two bucklings and one doeling.

What’s everyone’s guess on how many she’ll have ?when she’ll have them ? and how many bucklings and doelings?


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

What a big mama! Good luck with kidding, can’t wait to see the little ones!


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

And know she really doesn’t look big enough to have 4 but last year she was a lot smaller than this and had three, she carries very deep instead of wide


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I think she'll have 3, two girls one boy. She'll go Oct 15th.

Is she a registered Nigerian? Can we get a pic of baby daddy?


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> I think she'll have 3, two girls one boy. She'll go Oct 15th.
> 
> Is she a registered Nigerian? Can we get a pic of baby daddy?


She a Nigerian dwarf but not registered. Here’s the sire


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Nice goatsies! I'm thinking triplets a doeling and 2 bucklings! Oct 21! When's her due date!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Nice goatsies! I'm thinking triplets a doeling and 2 bucklings! Oct 21! When's her due date!


Nevermind I re read it!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Crazy Goat Lover said:


> She a Nigerian dwarf but not registered. Here’s the sire
> View attachment 213684


Ohhh okay! He is absolutely gorgeous! Is he yours?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Pretty goaties! I'm going to say two doelings and a buckling. Is her due dates going off of 145 days or 150 days?


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Ohhh okay! He is absolutely gorgeous! Is he yours?


No he’s one of my friends bucks


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Pretty goaties! I'm going to say two doelings and a buckling. Is her due dates going off of 145 days or 150 days?


145 days


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

My guess is she'll release her little "hostages" on October 16th! Can't wait to see her kids!! 😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Crazy Goat Lover said:


> No he’s one of my friends bucks


Well he sure is a pretty guy!


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

My guess is 3 babies. Two doelings and a buckling on Oct 16!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

iron.mountain.creek.farm said:


> My guess is 3 babies. Two doelings and a buckling on Oct 16!


That's exactly what I guessed!! High-five! ✋😁


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> That's exactly what I guessed!! High-five! ✋😁


Hopefully we're right lol 🤚


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I’m guessing two boys and kids on Oct 17. She is awfully cute!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

October 21, triplets, 2 bucklings and a doeling


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

How is big mama?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ik..I say triplet Doelings, 2 being blue eyed. Birth day Oct 18th.


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> How is big mama?


So far she acting fine, this morning she’s very swollen and her udder has filled significantly so I’m guessing before Sunday


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Come on Juliet, Saturday would be a perfect day to have your babies!! Can't wait to see her kids!!


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

Hey guys, any one have any tips to make a goat hurry up and have her babies? Lol
I think she likes being pregnant or something because she just isn’t going into labor

Her udder has ballooned significantly and she lost her mucus plug a few days ago, so she should kid soon, I’ll keep everyone posted


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Crazy Goat Lover said:


> Hey guys, any one have any tips to make a goat hurry up and have her babies? Lol
> I think she likes being pregnant or something because she just isn’t going into labor
> 
> Her udder has ballooned significantly and she lost her mucus plug a few days ago, so she should kid soon, I’ll keep everyone posted


Idk how she couldn hold out any longer lol


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Idk how she couldn hold out any longer lol


I’m not sure either, but i know she doesn’t have another due date so it’s gotta be this week unless she goes way over due, it seems like her stomach has dropped some this morning so maybe in the next 48 hours


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Mmm doe code.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They seem to hold onto them forever.
Yep, doe code is the way, LOL 

If the doe is not under duress or having complications. I would let nature take its course.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh that old doe code.......


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

We got babies!!!!!
3 girls, 1 boy and they’re so stinking adorable. Everyone is doing good now, two of them were a bit weak when I found them but after they nurse they perked up a lot. I’ll be getting more pictures in the morning




























the brown one is the boy 🥰


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Woohoo... how adorable....


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Quads! Congratulations they’re adorable!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Wow! So cute!


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

I just weighed everybody in the boy weighs a whopping 4 pounds and the girls weigh 2 1/2 to 3 pounds


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Wow congrats  so cute


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww what precious little ones....so tiny & SUPER CUTE! 
Can you post them on 2021 Kidding Tally and add to our numbers. Its so much fun to see whose ahead..bucklings or doelings. And of course we can see All the Babies!😁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yay!! Congratulations on the healthy quads!! They are adorable. 🥰


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

HOW ADORABLE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

Here’s some more pictures


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

You are a good photographer! Of course your subjects are Adorable.


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> You are a good photographer! Of course your subjects are Adorable.


Thanks photography is a hobby of mine and I have to say baby goats are my favorite models 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh my goodness!! They couldn't be any cuter!!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Adorable


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! 🥰 such little cuties!!!
How is mom?


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations! 🥰 such little cuties!!!
> How is mom?


She’s doing great, eating like a horse. Lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Crazy Goat Lover said:


> She’s doing great, eating like a horse. Lol


Great to hear!! 😁 I don't blame her! She's eating for five! 😅


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

They are so adorable! And you take great photos. Can’t wait to see more!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Pics????? Moreeeee


----------

